# Rome,GA-Older Male - #9d2732 - Euth Wed



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

The Rome-Floyd County Humane Society 
Rome, GA 
706 236 4537



There are 3 beautiful purebred GSDs at Rome..Floyd Co Animal Control. They die on Wed if I can't find someone to take them by tomorrow. The female was adopted and brought back for some landlord issues. She was a bit shy, but I think she is just unsure of what she is doing here. The younger male is absolutely beautiful. He was a bit standoffish, but when he was laying against the door, I help my hand up to his face and he gave it one gentle lick. The older one has captured me however. He was all kisses. I so wish I would have taken the two males out, but it is so hard for me to walk away if I have "touched" them. Unfortunately, they got to me anyway. 

You can contact the shelter or Connie directly. Connie will be over there tomorrow and I have copied her on this email.

The young male is number 9d2731, the female is 9d2729. *The older one is listed here, but they are showing that number as being adopted, although the was still there this morning. He is in the 3rd or 4th pen on the left side.* 

(his petfinder link is not working...but they are claiming he is still there! his number is :9d2732 )











(I have a bigger better pic but am having trouble posting it...if someone needs it or can post it for me......please email me... [email protected])


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Pull help from Floyd:

Connie's email is: [email protected]


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

found a better pic in my emails..........











(puppy is no longer there)

Looks like he is good with other dogs!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Dies tomorrow...
Connie can still be contacted


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

myamom..sent you a pm..over limit again


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

cleaning out!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I should have asked about this one-anyone know anything?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nothing for sure..I hope they all made it out!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Anything confirmed on this one?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

2 Wednesday kill days have passed. He is no longer listed on Petfinder. There were 4 GSDs at Floyd Co. before kill day last week. I heard 2 possibly didn't make it out, and I suspect he might have been one of them but I can't confirm. The other was one of the gorgeous young adults. The pup and one adult made it out.

If anyone has other info. please post. I hope I am wrong.


----------

